# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Nannostomus rubrocaudatus new species

## hwchoy

in German, but it has colour photos of the new species _ Nannostomus rubrocaudatus_ and the other red coloured pencilfishes.

Nannostomus rubrocaudatus spec. nov. ñ ein neuer Ziersalmler aus Peru

----------


## baranne

they look stunning! pencilfish, one of my favourite fishes. Though they can be quite aggressive  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

the pix are really good reference.

----------


## hwchoy

here's the abstract…

_Nannostomus rubrocaudatus_ sp. n. is described from Peru. The new species is closely related with _N. mortenthaleri_ and _N. marginatus_. The coloration of the males of _N. rubrocaudatus_ sp. n. in life is extremely different from these species. The new species has a clearly developed sexual dichomatism, which is not to be seen in _N. marginatus_. The sexual dimorphism in the anal-fin described by WEITZMAN & WEITZMAN (2003) for _N. mortenthaleri_ was also found in _N. rubrocaudatus_ sp. n. and in a “colour variety” of _N. marginatus_ from the r&#237;o Negro basin.

----------


## leeruisheng

mm looks similiar to what lfs are selling as corel red sp. purple.

----------


## hwchoy

pix extracted from the paper, copyright as stated. can anyone provide a good translation?


_N. rubrocaudatus_








_N. mortenthaleri_







_N. marginatus_

----------


## Zenislev

WOW! Nice pictures! But isnt this _N. rubrocaudatus_ similar to _purple pencils_?

----------


## hwchoy

I am not familiar with the red pencils, you are probably right.

----------


## tetroid

> WOW! Nice pictures! But isnt this _N. rubrocaudatus_ similar to _purple pencils_?


Yeah, I think those are sold as purple pencilfish. I heard they were a colour morph of n. marginatus, but I guess they're a separate species. There's some pictures at jjphoto.dk

----------

